# Stall mat as backstop question



## gemart (Mar 29, 2015)

How thick is the stall mat you chose? I'm thinking of doing the same, but I'm not sure the 3/4" mats available are going to do the job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Lube arrows, use soap or don't shoot it. If you twist and pull the arrow it makes it a little easier to pull. I have one but have 2 large bag targets and they are my back stop now with the mat as a secondary stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

The easiest way to do it is get someone else to do it. Just being a smart ass. I'm in for this as well. been thinking about getting one for the kids. Arrows do float and there is a river behind the house but sometimes I don't feel like getting wet

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

My primary target is a large (36x40" or so) layered carpet target and I shoot from 25 yds max so no backstop. If I did build one, I would use two layers of loose hanging carpet about 6" apart. If you are shooting more than 70 lbs, might take a 3rd layer. Field points only though.


----------



## robertdeuce (Mar 18, 2014)

I got the 3/4" mat. I was watching some YouTube videos and most people were using 3/4" so I'm assuming it will work (hopefully). Im Thinking about putting something on the back of the mat and hopefully it gets on the arrow making it easier to remove. I don't intend on hitting the mat to often but I need to sight in my bow so there's a good chance a few will hit it in the beginning.


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

I bet dishwashing soap would work great. You could put it on the side away from the shots. That way when the arrow goes throigh, pulling back will lubricate the shaft. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## PackMule320 (Nov 8, 2012)

I use a stall mat and do not lube my arrows = arrows are very difficult to remove. I only use it as an emergency back stop in case I miss the 3D target or my ThirdHand Archery bag. 
I have had inserts with field points stay in the mat when pulling out arrows. Be sure to pull them out grabbing the tip with pliers, not the inserts or you will bend them making them useless.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

3/4 mat will stop the fastest bow but yes it is hard to get them out. Kids arrows are not bad because the barely any penatration if not just bounce off.

Best advice don't miss. 2nd would be cooking spray. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpycowboy (Apr 7, 2017)

The best backstop I've seen is 8 layers of heavy mil black plastic. Stops every arrow shot at our indoor tournaments and arrows pull easily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucklehead! (Jun 11, 2017)

I use a 3/4" stall mat as well. Works great but yes it is a pain in the butt to get an arrow out! Fortunately I don't end up w/ one in the mat too often. My wife's aren't bad to remove at all and my little girls just bounce off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhopp (May 3, 2017)

grumpycowboy said:


> The best backstop I've seen is 8 layers of heavy mil black plastic. Stops every arrow shot at our indoor tournaments and arrows pull easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you get the layers to stick together? And where do you buy heavy mil black plastic?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpycowboy (Apr 7, 2017)

rhopp said:


> How do you get the layers to stick together? And where do you buy heavy mil black plastic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk












This is the best pic I have of how we do it. It's just rolled around the pvc frames till you have 6-8 layers and then taped with gorilla tape. Just heavy black plastic from any hardware store like home depot. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RGV hunter (Sep 20, 2014)

I use foam from an abandoned boat dock. It is dense enough to stop my arrows and I am drawing 80#. I have used this for many years and it works great. It is very light weight and durable. I move it around all over my property and it has held up. If you live near a lake or near the coast you may find one. It stays out in the elements all year long and has not deteriorated.


----------



## BMV (Apr 6, 2017)

Anyone got an idea about how much an 8'x6' would cost in a 3/4 stall mat? Guess a rough guestimate?


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

It was those heavy rubber mats on the backside of our club's target bales that bent the ends of my FMJ 300's after only 3 weeks of shooting them. The arrows wouldn't spin true after that. But all my carbons are fine.


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

You can get a 4x6 for about $40 at TSC, so 8x6 would run you $80


----------



## gemart (Mar 29, 2015)

10 mil 20 mil ?? How heavy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumpycowboy (Apr 7, 2017)

gemart said:


> 10 mil 20 mil ?? How heavy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go with the 20 , I can't recall for sure but heavier is better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucklehead! (Jun 11, 2017)

Here is one of mine. Yeah, yeah, this particular Glendale has seen better days; much better days. He's been killed many, many times! Lol! As stated, I think they're like $40 @ Tractor Supply. Word of warning ⚠. You likely WILL NOT hang them by yourself without help. They are HEAVY!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starleys (Aug 14, 2017)

[email protected] mats at $45 each = $90 at Tractor Supply.


----------



## TimberGhost74 (Nov 22, 2016)

I built one using horse stall mats as well. The couple times we did hit it, several inches of the arrow were sticking out the backside. I just lubed up the part that was sticking out the backside. Then you need a way to hold the mat in place while you pull the arrow, a second person is perfect. Once that arrow starts to move, it will slide right out.


----------



## released1951 (Jan 3, 2018)

Easiest way to remove arrows from Stall Mats, get a "AROJAC" made by Hamskea. It will remove arrows from anything.


----------



## Ronc80 (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm sure this little device will pull it out pretty easy. I pulled an arrow of my son's out of a 3x3 that was in there almost all the way through it. I pull crossbow arrows out of every target I own with it. Well the ones that stop the Grim Reaper









I won't tell you what I don't know


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I use the 3/4" mat from Tractor Supply behind my 3rd hand 48" x 48" because my arrows will go through the 12 inches of clothes and into my drywall. A few go in the mat about 3" or 4 ", I spray the part sticking out of the mat with armor all and tap them back through with a block of wood. I had to quit shooting small diameter shafts and I use the bluntest points I can find, that helps.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i am thinking about making one of these, tired of buying hay. has anyone ever made them so that they hang on a piece of chain so that they would swing if hit ? would absorb some of the impact i would think ?
i was thinking of getting a 4x6 and cutting it in half and making it 4x3 (i need to make 2 of them), that will be plenty when i measure my rhinehats on a stand, they weren't 4 feet high and the thing doesn't need to touch the ground anyway.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Arrow clamp or the hemskie you will still have to work to remove them & as they get worn you will shot through & wreck arrow trying to remove them.. Excelsior that is keep damp will work best for target.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

You might take a look at the Big Boy target, hold up well & 1/3 price of the block target.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

i had gotten some pine straw bales to use and then in January would just throw them in flower beds, they just don't stack good like hay. i might just drive some of those temporary fence stakes to hold them up better, was just tired of throwing $60 a year to save 4 or 5 arrows that i usually completely miss the targets with. at least with the pine straw i can use it in flower beds later, i will just make them work this year.


----------



## Fred good (Apr 24, 2021)

BMV said:


> Anyone got an idea about how much an 8'x6' would cost in a 3/4 stall mat? Guess a rough guestimate?


A 4X6 mat at tractor supply is around $55.00 dollars


----------



## rugger2 (Jul 25, 2018)

How much penetration occurs with one stall mat? I'm thinking of doing something like this in my garage. I need minimal penetration as I don't want to go through the wall. I live in the suburbs and this is my only safe place to shoot unless I can make the trip to the range. I'm thinking maybe I could double up on the mats? I know I know, don't miss. Sometimes it happens!


----------



## BillAcuff (Oct 23, 2019)

robertdeuce said:


> I just made a backstop using a stall mat and was wondering if anybody had any tips on how to make removing arrows easier?(I haven't shot at it yet just planning ahead)


PB blaster, breaks it free and doesn't hurt your arrow


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I've used a 3/4" stall mat for backyard shooting (max. 20 yds) for several years now. Thing is, my primary bale is wire-tightened straw, and the arrows from a 70# bow fly through it like butter. So I've used contact cement to glue the mat to 3/4" fiberboard, backed by a 1/4" plywood sheet. Works like a charm, but without soap I often do need to use both hands with a foot against the bale to get the arrow out.


----------



## CudaKing (Oct 15, 2013)

I should make my own backstop :/ Could have saved me a few arrows from exploding


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

AJ the TP Guru said:


> I've used a 3/4" stall mat for backyard shooting (max. 20 yds) for several years now. Thing is, my primary bale is wire-tightened straw, and the arrows from a 70# bow fly through it like butter. So I've used contact cement to glue the mat to 3/4" fiberboard, backed by a 1/4" plywood sheet. Works like a charm, but without soap I often do need to use both hands with a foot against the bale to get the arrow out.


Wouldn't it make a whole lot more sense to have a real target that will stop the arrows, instead of blowing through it


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Dale_B1 said:


> Wouldn't it make a whole lot more sense to have a real target that will stop the arrows, instead of blowing through it


Good question, but the answer is no. Reason being, I mostly shoot a target bow in the backyard, and the wire tightened straw stops those arrows just fine. But when I do pull my hunting compound out, it does require some muscle to pull the arrows, so I end up not shooting many. My set-up is not recommended for an archery range or for someone who exclusively shoots a heavy bow.


----------



## DaleS (Jan 10, 2022)

V-TRAIN said:


> i am thinking about making one of these, tired of buying hay. has anyone ever made them so that they hang on a piece of chain so that they would swing if hit ? would absorb some of the impact i would think ?
> i was thinking of getting a 4x6 and cutting it in half and making it 4x3 (i need to make 2 of them), that will be plenty when i measure my rhinehats on a stand, they weren't 4 feet high and the thing doesn't need to touch the ground anyway.


My range has them hanging


----------



## Dude505 (Sep 9, 2021)

I think someone has said arrow lube and an arrow puller, but just to be sure. Also it will stop a lot. I have purposely shot mine, and arrows stop halfway through or sooner depending on distance.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

For those wanting to use straw bales, I don't recommend it if you mostly shoot a heavy bow - the arrows will consistently run all the way through. But if like me, you're primarily a target shooter, have a welder make you a 12" long T-bar out of 1 or 1 1/2" pipe, and cut a 6" slot in the end of the long part of the T. Twist one end around a large washer, and run strong baling wire around the bale lengthwise and back through the washer. Two wires about 8" apart work even better. A vice-grip secures the wire to the large washer while you twist it after having tightened it.


----------

